# Mesquite bowl with a crack to fill



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is a Mesquite bowl with a crack I had to fill using the coffee grounds and epoxy method I mentioned. First time I made a natural edge bowl from a log and didn't want to throw it away over a crack. This was a small crotch of Mesquite I mounted to a 5" faceplate and turned it ever so slow until it had enough balance to keep my lathe from dancing across the room. Made it last year and gave it to my brother and his wife for Xmas. Not too bad. I think I saved it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice save.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, that's a nice looking bowl. I know, even from my limited experience, what its like to turn mesquite...irregular, large pieces of mesquite....it must have kicked your butt a little bit. I hope to get some time to work on my bowl some today and I hope it comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

nice fill job..looks like a natural bark inclusion


----------

